# Turn out your pockets



## oldmanLee (Dec 12, 2009)

Spent parts of this morning helping a kid that got jacked re-outfit,and was surprised that he had put basically EVERYTHING in his pack;and said pack was now gone.Got me to thinking how I've traveled,and how I carry things even when stationary.So I went thru my pockets ,seeing if I could have a chance in the event of a similar situation.I found the following: 15 blade Swiss Army knife,small three blade stockman knife,tiny dagger,Bic lighter,firesteel,trench glow lighter,4 silver half dollars,pipe,tobacco,rolled up piece of string,ID,pen,about $20 in current folding money and change,keyring with keys etc.,pair of vicegrip pliers,luck pieces.I think that this and the clothes I am wearing would do for at least about three days of fast travel,when combined with what I know.How about the rest of you folks?


----------



## yarn and glue (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't keep much in my pockets as I find it uncomfortably bulky, but I wear a utility belt (like batman!) with a variety of pouches, full of everything I could possibly need to survive.

Including lighters, change, multitool, compass, tobacco, and a spyglass. Huzzah!


----------



## menu (Dec 12, 2009)

I usually sew pockets on my pants. like cargo pockets from retired pants or just random pockets I find. I keep my knives and multi-tool on my belt. I do want to get one of those utility belts(like the surplus ones) so I can carry more survival tools on my person.(like that? cop lingo) in any event, Lee, thats a lot of stuff to have in your pockets. that must weigh a lot. Im gonna get you suspenders!!! haha. jk


----------



## oldmanLee (Dec 13, 2009)

Too late on the suspenders!After almost 30 years of working with mechanical systems,and seeing all the possible ways things fall apart,I'm a confirmed belt AND suspenders traveler!Nothing spoils the mood of thumbing as having your trou drop on an onramp,especially if you are going commando.............


----------



## bote (Dec 13, 2009)

the pantless hitcher, probably not a very viable technique. 
I have money and a knife on me at the moment. There´s other stuff on my belt, but it´s early and I´m still in tea and toast mode.


----------



## wartomods (Dec 13, 2009)

a knive, a lighter, some few coins i might have, and not much more i think


----------



## Komjaunimas (Dec 13, 2009)

A wallet with no money, multitool, swiss army knife, pocket change, and flashlight... not much


----------



## menu (Dec 13, 2009)

oldmanLee said:


> Too late on the suspenders!After almost 30 years of working with mechanical systems,and seeing all the possible ways things fall apart,I'm a confirmed belt AND suspenders traveler!Nothing spoils the mood of thumbing as having your trou drop on an onramp,especially if you are going commando.............



hahaha. damn. that would be a sad thing to happen. my problem is having my pants start to fall when Im trying to catch on the fly. no fun at all. bu thats another reason why I try to wear only bibs. especially when riding


----------



## wartomods (Dec 13, 2009)

thats why i wear punk rock jeans, ahaha, not really


----------



## finn (Dec 13, 2009)

Haha I guess I'm a gear hound, but keep in mind some of this is in pouches on my belt: knife, multitool, flashlight, bandannas, earplugs, pens, sharpies, needle and thread, knife sharpener, emt shears, mirror, bic lighter, trench lighter, paracord, backup mini light, and postage stamps.


----------



## menu (Dec 13, 2009)

finn said:


> Haha I guess I'm a gear hound, but keep in mind some of this is in pouches on my belt: knife, multitool, flashlight, bandannas, earplugs, pens, sharpies, needle and thread, knife sharpener, emt shears, mirror, bic lighter, trench lighter, paracord, backup mini light, and postage stamps.



damn!! you're set. who needs a pack eh? haha


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 13, 2009)

usually I have on my person; letherman multi tool, pocket knife, bic lighter on a military paracrod lighter leash with a ton of duct tape wraped around it, a small amount of cord, paper towels, plastic grocery bags, a bandanna, permanent marker with duct tape wrapped around it, a pen, note pad, key light, saftey pins, hair elastics, pipe, weed, elastic bands around my wrist and weed bag, in my wallet; some $ rolling papers, 2 condoms, scapel blade in side matchbook, and kleen canteen water bottle in my back pocket, some sorta travel food, to munch on. all this is in my pockets or on my belt. I usually wear cargos so I can hold all this shit.


----------

